# What is your favorite Map solution?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Here they are if you haven't seen them:

http://maps.yahoo.com/beta/#

http://maps.google.com/

http://local.live.com/

http://maps.ask.com/maps

http://www.mapquest.com/


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I prefer Map Quest myself.
When mobile, I have M$ Streets & Trips 2005 loaded on my laptop.
Not as user friendly as Map Quest, but gets me there all the same.
I use MQ so often, I have a direct link to them on my desktop.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

MapQuest, and we use it all the time!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I think local.live.com (microsoft) has the best map program and Google has the best sat view.

local.live.com is a direct copy of Microsoft Streets and Maps.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

There's only a few map data providers, so it's really all in the interface and how often the service updates the info
That's why when one tells you to go down a road that doesn't exist, the rest usually do also


I prefer maps to directions
Probably comes from years in delivery services
My first words when training new employees:
"Rule # 1....ignore the directions
People don't know how to give them, they think it's the 5th driveway, but they're not counting the church, they say 3 lights, but don't count the blinker, they say the Birch Street exit but forgot that it doesn't say Birch Street going southbound...just thank the people nicely, copy them down, and unless it's an identifier like the red house or the back stairs, just throw them out"

I use Google Earth
The Google Earth directions tend to do the "go 1.3 miles on Main. Street, go 2.2 miles on Boston Post Road, go 1.7 miles on Beach Road" thing when it's all Route 1 and should read "go 5.2 miles straight down Route 1"
But as I mentioned, I tend to just use the maps


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I think local.live.com (microsoft) has the best map program


I'll have to check them out
Hotmail Live basically made a bad program atrocious, so I'm a little gun shy of the "live" ms stuff


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

slickshift said:


> There's only a few map data providers, so it's really all in the interface and how often the service updates the info
> That's why when one tells you to go down a road that doesn't exist, the rest usually do also
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo. We ran the map sites from my old apt. to get to the 7-11 down rt. 1 and it gave us every route except pulling out on rt.1 and going a mile down the road. I still use mapq to get a general idea, but keep an arsenal of ADC maps in my truck.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I use a map in the truck a lot. But if I am at home before I look it up on my local building departments website. They have to have every street and how to get there for the inspectors so I use it too. Its great it will tell me about streets not in my book or on ANY web map program. Including any that just "became" yesterday.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Yahoo Maps.
When we print a website request, 
we print the map on the other side, 
insert it in the leads binder.
Nice simple system.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm suprised nobody else likes Google maps but me, I love that mapping site. I used to use Expedia exclusively, but about every tenth time it would send me out into some empty field!

(I guess I left off Expeida, oops!)

I don't know if they all do it but another feature I really like about Google Maps is you can type in the name of a store you are looking for, like say Sherwin Williams and it will map them all in your area instantly. I use that all the time now.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

I use Delorma GPS on a laptop for my maps. Works good unless your out in the sticks or in a large city where it says take the next left and your already 3 streets past it.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I use google maps. I like the graphics. I'm also into google earth to get bird's eye views of where I'm going or measure distances along routes.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> I'm suprised nobody else likes Google maps but me, I love that mapping site. I used to use Expedia exclusively, but about every tenth time it would send me out into some empty field!
> 
> (I guess I left off Expeida, oops!)
> 
> I don't know if they all do it but another feature I really like about Google Maps is you can type in the name of a store you are looking for, like say Sherwin Williams and it will map them all in your area instantly. I use that all the time now.


I don't know why I don't use Google. I use it for everything else, and it's my home page! I love checking out the satelite pictures too. I was pretty amazed when I first saw that. You can see which neighbors have pools! :laughing:


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

speaking of the satelite maps, does anyone know how often the pics are updated? I just checked my address again and I can recognize the cars parked out front (not right now, but maybe yesterday) I didn't think the pics were this recent!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I looked at my house from above and it is at least 2 years old based on the stuff missing from my yard.


----------



## xoroniox (Apr 24, 2006)

mapquest and yahoo maps i use the most, although yahoo maps have gotten me lost a couple times and misnamed some roads lol.. cant say i remember getting lost while using mapquest


----------



## Sider' Brian (Apr 4, 2006)

IMHO Yahoo! tends to find more street addresses than Mapquest.
Mapquest seems a bit better on directions though...just can't win I guess.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have gps in my car. But if you want a computer site i would suggest this one. http://www.randmcnally.com/rmc/dire...neID=cccgaddhimhmdjicefecggfdffhdghg.0&cmty=0

Ps. Also use zip plus four always for door to door direction. You only need zip plus four if you know it.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a hard time remembering the first five.


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

MapQuest for me, but then I live in a semi rural area with alot of small towns so I only usually need to find the street, the rest is easy.


----------

